# Symbol im Handy



## MiDniGG (14. Mai 2008)

Hey,

also entweder bin ich Blind oder die Frage wurde wirklich noch nie gestellt.

Naja. Ich hab folgendes Problem:

Und zwar hab ich ein beliebiges Programm. ^^ Wenn ich das jetzt auf mein Handy lad und installier dann wird das eben in irgendeinen Ordner gespeichert und von da aus kann ich es starten. Toll.

Aaaaber ich hab da nur dieses doofe, langweilige vordefinierte Symbol für das Programm.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich dem Programm ein Symbol hinzufügen kann und wo das Selbige gespeichert sein sollte?! Achja. Und wie groß es in etwa sein sollte.

Danke schonmal


----------



## ice-breaker (14. Mai 2008)

Das Symbol wird in der jad definiert (icon), die größe ist ein unterfangen,w elches nicht leicht zu lösen ist, da die meisten verschiedene größen verwenden, solange du nicht für jede displaygröße eines herstellers ein eigenes build machen willst, würde ich 15x15 oder 16x16 empfehlen


----------



## MiDniGG (15. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ja habs gestern durch Zufall zamm gebracht...  Hab so als Test ma einfach mein Hintergrundbild von dem Prog genommen des is 150 x 100 pixel und bei meim Nokia wurde es dann angepasst... Aber ich denke ich werde auf 15x15 ++ umsteigen. 
Danke.

Muss ich das nur im MIDlet-Icon oder auch unter MIDlet-1 definieren? Und in der .jar gar nicht?


----------

